# هل هناك معهد يعطي دورات لحام تحت الماء في الكويت أو السعودية ؟



## redarrow (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
أردت ان اسأل لو أحد عنده فكره عن وجود مكان في دولة الكويت يعطي دورات لحام تحت الماء . والسؤال الاخر هل يوجد مكان السعودية يعطي دورات في اللحام تحت الماء ولكن في فترة قصيرة , حيث أنا مهندس وأعمل في الكويت .
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 أغسطس 2007)

يا بشمهندس ممكن تدينا فكره عن اللحام تحت الماء ؟
كيف يستخدم ؟
ما هي الوسائل المستخدمه فيها ؟
طرق اختبارها ؟
هل يختلف اللحام في تحت الماء بالنسبه الي المياه العزبه او المالحه ؟

شكرا لك


----------



## redarrow (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ,,,
يا مهندس ريمون سؤالي يكمن في من لده معرفة عن اماكن تعمل دورات عن اللحام تحت الماء لكي يتسنى لي أخذ دورة اللحام تحت الماء فكيف لي أن أعطيك فكرة عن اللحام تحت الماء .
وشكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 أغسطس 2007)

اسف يا بشمهندس لم اعرف ؟
تخيلت من طلبك للحصول علي دوره في اللحام داخل الماء انك اخزت دروس نظريه له وتريد تجويد الناحيه العمليه .............
بمعني انك اخذت النظري وفاضلك العملي لذلك قلت في نفسي نستفيد من المهندس redarrow في اللحام تحت الماء وخاصه اني سمعت عنو ولم ادرسه

انا اسف علي هذه اللغبطه سوء فهمي انا اسف مره اخري

شكرا


----------



## العرندس (12 أغسطس 2007)

للأسف ليس لدي معلومة حول تواجد معاهد لتعليم اللحام تحت الماء في الكويت .. 

واعتقد بأنه لايوجد معاهد متخصصة .. بل هناك ان وجد (( دورات ))


----------



## دايخ في زمن بايخ (14 أغسطس 2007)

يا اخ صاحب السؤال

انا أعتقد أنه يوجد معهد في الكويت لتدريس هذا النوع من اللحام

ولكن الذي انا متأكد منه انه يوجد تخصص في الإطفاء في الكويت إسمه لحام تحت الماء

بالنسبه للمعهد أمهلني بعض الوقت حتى اتاكد واعطيك الخبر اليقين


----------



## ديفرو (24 أبريل 2009)

معلش ممكن اكون اتاخرت فى الرد 
بس اللى انتا قصدك عليه ده مش معهد دى دورات غوص تجارى لشركات الخدمات البحرية وخاصة فى مجال البترول وهيكون معاك دورة غواص امداد سطحى ودى هتبقا مش بس لحام تحت الماء لا وكمان حاجات تانية كتير ودى مش موجودة فى الشرق الاوسط كله غير فى مصر(idsa)وكمان مش معترف بيها واقرب مكان معترف بيه من قبل معهد (imca)هو موجود فى بلاد كتيرة اقربها وارخصها فى جنوب افريقيا والدراسة فى المعهد ده بحوالى 10000 ريال سعودى


----------

